# aiutino driver per scheda ati radeon 5770

## marcodj85

salve ragazzi, ho installato i catalyst 10.6 ma nel 2d sono penosi, vanno a scatti le finstre mi mostrano le scie ecc, avete suggerimenti per la mia schedozza ?

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

Se le finestre mostrano le scie sicuramente non hai configurato a dovere il driver. Certo è installato ma non lo stai usando.

Ti consiglio di controllare le seguenti cose:

 l'output di dmesg | grep fglrx  #controlla se ci sono errori rilevanti

 lsmod | grep drm  #controlla che i moduli drm e radeon non siano caricati altrimenti fglrx (il driver propietario) non può funzionare

 controlla /var/log/Xorg.0.log per vedere se ci sono problemi col server X

 assicurati di aver lanciato eselect opengl set ati

Se vuoi puoi anche postare tutti questi output così gli diamo un occhio. Pu[/list]oi anche venire nel canale irc italiano #gentoo-it su freenode se vuoi un aiuto più in real time. Il mio nick è [Enrico]

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok, riprendo l'altra discussione.

se glxinfo non lo trovi, allora vuol dire che non hai installato x11-apps/mesa-progs.

per il resto, quoto quanto scritto sopra.

----------

## marcodj85

 *Enrico Tagliavini wrote:*   

> Se le finestre mostrano le scie sicuramente non hai configurato a dovere il driver. Certo è installato ma non lo stai usando.
> 
> Ti consiglio di controllare le seguenti cose:
> 
>  l'output di dmesg | grep fglrx  #controlla se ci sono errori rilevanti
> ...

 

dunque il primo output è : 

[    6.071320] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[    6.124126] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 5771 MBytes.

[    6.124179] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 68b8 count: 1

[    6.124549] [fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xbe00, size: 0x100

[    6.124902] [fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[    6.124915] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.74.4 [May 27 2010] with 1 minors

[   16.578875] fglrx_pci 0000:02:00.0: irq 37 for MSI/MSI-X

[   16.579465] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 4049

[   16.579690] [fglrx] IRQ 37 Enabled

[   16.609911] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.609953]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.609981]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.610009]  [<ffffffffa0002a80>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x15a [fglrx]

[   16.610059]  [<ffffffffa001a59d>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.610122]  [<ffffffffa00c26a0>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

[   16.610183]  [<ffffffffa00cdf31>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

[   16.610270]  [<ffffffffa00c3597>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xb7/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.610357]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.610440]  [<ffffffffa00d02de>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xb0 [fglrx]

[   16.610500]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.610545]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.610590]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.610635]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.610694]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.610752]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.610797]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.610827]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.610874] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.610911]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.610939]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.610978]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.611032]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.611091]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.611153]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.611237]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.611297]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.611342]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.611414]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.611459]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.611518]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.611576]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.611620]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.611651]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.611697] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.611764]  [<ffffffffa00c3d20>] ? EnableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[   16.611792]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.611820]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.611859]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.611912]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.611952]  [<ffffffffa001c497>] ? MCIL_InterlockedIncrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[   16.612011]  [<ffffffffa00c34a4>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x1a4/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.612065]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.612123]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.612188]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.612274]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.612334]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.612407]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.612452]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.612497]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.612556]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.612615]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.612659]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.612689]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.612790] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.612833]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.612861]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.612890]  [<ffffffffa0002a80>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x15a [fglrx]

[   16.612929]  [<ffffffffa001a59d>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.612987]  [<ffffffffa00c26a0>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

[   16.613041]  [<ffffffffa00cdf31>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

[   16.613099]  [<ffffffffa00c3597>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xb7/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.613163]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.613241]  [<ffffffffa00d02de>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xb0 [fglrx]

[   16.613300]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.613345]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.613419]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.613464]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.613523]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.613581]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.613625]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.613656]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.613701] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.613738]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.613766]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.613804]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.613859]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.613917]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.613976]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.614033]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.614093]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.614142]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.614187]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.614259]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.614318]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.614405]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.614449]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.614480]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.614526] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.614593]  [<ffffffffa00c3d20>] ? EnableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[   16.614621]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.614649]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.614687]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.614741]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.614780]  [<ffffffffa001c497>] ? MCIL_InterlockedIncrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[   16.614839]  [<ffffffffa00c34a4>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x1a4/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.614894]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.614952]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.615010]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.615068]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.615128]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.615176]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.615248]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.615292]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.615351]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.615437]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.615481]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.615512]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.658147] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.658172]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.658188]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.658204]  [<ffffffffa0002a80>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x15a [fglrx]

[   16.658226]  [<ffffffffa001a59d>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.658261]  [<ffffffffa00c26a0>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

[   16.658291]  [<ffffffffa00cdf31>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

[   16.658322]  [<ffffffffa00c3597>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xb7/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.658354]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.658382]  [<ffffffffa00d02de>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xb0 [fglrx]

[   16.658415]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.658439]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658464]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658488]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658521]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.658552]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.658576]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.658593]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.658618] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.658638]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.658653]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.658674]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.658703]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.658735]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.658767]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.658799]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.658831]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.658856]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658880]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658905]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.658937]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.658969]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.658993]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.659010]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.659034] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.659071]  [<ffffffffa00c3d20>] ? EnableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[   16.659089]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.659105]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.659126]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.659174]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[   16.659197]  [<ffffffffa001c497>] ? MCIL_InterlockedIncrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[   16.659231]  [<ffffffffa00c34a4>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x1a4/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.659263]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.659295]  [<ffffffffa00c3300>] ? RegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0x1e0 [fglrx]

[   16.659327]  [<ffffffffa00c35fd>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0x11d/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.659358]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.659391]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.659415]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659440]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659464]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659496]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.659528]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.659552]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.659569]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.659630] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.659653]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[   16.659668]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[   16.659684]  [<ffffffffa0002a80>] KAS_InterlockedList_RemoveAtHead+0x5a/0x15a [fglrx]

[   16.659705]  [<ffffffffa001a59d>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x10d/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[   16.659737]  [<ffffffffa00c26a0>] ? FIFO_Queue_RemoveFromHead+0x40/0x60 [fglrx]

[   16.659766]  [<ffffffffa00cdf31>] ? AllocateCallbackEntry+0x21/0x50 [fglrx]

[   16.659798]  [<ffffffffa00c3597>] ? RegisterIRQClient+0xb7/0x200 [fglrx]

[   16.659830]  [<ffffffffa00c5cb5>] ? IsR6XXDerivatives+0x55/0x70 [fglrx]

[   16.659858]  [<ffffffffa00d02de>] ? Is_IRQSource_Valid+0x8e/0xb0 [fglrx]

[   16.659891]  [<ffffffffa00c0ace>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0xee/0x190 [fglrx]

[   16.659915]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659940]  [<ffffffffa0033445>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x185/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659964]  [<ffffffffa0033610>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x350/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[   16.659996]  [<ffffffffa006502b>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x34b/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.660028]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[   16.660052]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[   16.660069]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[   16.917309] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1280 M.

[   16.917311] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:508 M.

[   16.917315] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[   16.917317] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:f8fd000, size:403000 

[   16.917318] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:3fff4000, size:c000 

[  686.690974] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.691016]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.691044]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.691083]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.691142]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.691200]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.691240]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.691299]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.691359]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.691412]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.691471]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.691517]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.691581]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.691626]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.691657]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.691706] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.691743]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.691770]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.691799]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[  686.691828]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[  686.691867]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.691906]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[  686.691972]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.692039]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.692099]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.692153]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.692211]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.692251]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.692309]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.692363]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.692422]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.692468]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.692532]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.692576]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.692607]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.692659] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.692727]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.692755]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.692783]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.692821]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.692875]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.692915]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.692980]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.693063]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.693121]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.693161]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.693220]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.693273]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.693332]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.693377]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.693441]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.693485]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.693516]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.693571] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.693609]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.693636]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.693675]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.693730]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.693788]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.693828]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.693886]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.693946]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.694032]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.694092]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.694137]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.694201]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.694245]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.694275]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.694321] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.694358]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.694386]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.694414]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[  686.694443]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[  686.694482]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.694521]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[  686.694578]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.694618]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.694676]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.694731]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.694789]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.694829]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.694887]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.694940]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.695032]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.695078]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.695141]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.695185]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.695216]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.695260] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.695327]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.695355]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.695383]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.695421]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.695475]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.695514]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.695573]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.695628]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.695686]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.695725]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.695784]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.695837]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.695896]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.695945]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.696034]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.696078]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.696109]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.696169] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.696207]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.696234]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.696273]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.696327]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.696386]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.696425]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.696484]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.696543]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.696596]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.696656]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.696701]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.696764]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.696808]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.696839]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.696884] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.696921]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.696983]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.697011]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[  686.697040]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[  686.697079]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.697118]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[  686.697176]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.697215]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.697274]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.697329]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.697387]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.697426]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.697485]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.697538]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.697597]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.697642]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.697706]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.697750]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.697781]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.697825] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.697892]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.697920]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.697951]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.698017]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.698071]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.698111]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.698170]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.698224]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.698282]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.698322]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.698380]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.698433]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.698493]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.698538]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.698602]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.698646]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.698677]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.698731] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.698769]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[  686.698796]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[  686.698835]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[  686.698890]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[  686.698948]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[  686.699019]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.699077]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[  686.699137]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[  686.699190]  [<ffffffffa00cf336>] ? GetIRQIndex+0x46/0x60 [fglrx]

[  686.699249]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[  686.699294]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[  686.699358]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[  686.699402]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[  686.699433]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[  686.734570] [fglrx] IRQ 37 Disabled

[  687.791659] fglrx_pci 0000:02:00.0: irq 37 for MSI/MSI-X

[  687.792179] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 4988

[  687.792414] [fglrx] IRQ 37 Enabled

[  687.977019] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1280 M.

[  687.977021] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:508 M.

[  687.977024] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[  687.977026] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:f8fd000, size:403000 

[  687.977028] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:3fff4000, size:c000 

[ 3714.758150] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758204]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758232]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.758271]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758330]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758389]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758429]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758488]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758547]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758607]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758652]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758717]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758762]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758793]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.758843] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758880]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.758908]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.758936]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[ 3714.758965]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[ 3714.759004]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759043]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759101]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759140]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759216]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759271]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759329]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759369]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759427]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759487]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759532]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759596]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759640]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759671]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.759724] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759792]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759820]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759847]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.759886]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759940]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.759979]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760039]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760093]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760152]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760207]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760266]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760326]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760371]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760434]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760479]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760509]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.760567] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760604]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760632]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.760670]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760725]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760783]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760823]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760882]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.760941]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761000]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761046]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761109]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761166]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761204]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.761250] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761287]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761315]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.761343]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[ 3714.761372]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[ 3714.761411]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761450]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761507]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761547]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761606]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761660]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761718]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761758]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761816]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761876]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761921]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.761985]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762029]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762060]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.762104] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762187]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762215]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762243]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.762281]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762335]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762374]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762433]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762488]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762546]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762586]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762644]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762704]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762749]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762813]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762857]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762888]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.762950] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.762988]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763015]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.763054]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763108]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763176]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763221]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763280]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763339]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763398]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763444]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763507]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763551]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763582]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.763628] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763665]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763692]  [<ffffffffa0002696>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x6f/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.763721]  [<ffffffffa0002d07>] KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x64/0x12e [fglrx]

[ 3714.763750]  [<ffffffffa0003ec3>] ? KAS_Event_WaitForEvent+0x4ea/0x4fb [fglrx]

[ 3714.763788]  [<ffffffffa001a623>] MCIL_InterlockedList+0x193/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763827]  [<ffffffffa001c0cb>] ? MCIL_ZeroMemory+0x4b/0x50 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763885]  [<ffffffffa00c2708>] ? FIFO_Queue_InsertAtTail+0x48/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763924]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.763983]  [<ffffffffa00c3762>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x82/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764038]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764096]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764135]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764208]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764268]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764313]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764376]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764420]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764451]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.764495] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764562]  [<ffffffffa00c3de0>] ? DisableInterrupt_Worker+0x0/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764590]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764618]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.764657]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764711]  [<ffffffffa00cecb5>] ? IRQMGR_SynchronizeExecution+0x25/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764750]  [<ffffffffa001c537>] ? MCIL_InterlockedDecrement+0x87/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764809]  [<ffffffffa00c378a>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0xaa/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764864]  [<ffffffffa00cdcf6>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x216/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764922]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.764961]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765019]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765079]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765124]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765204]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765249]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765279]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.765336] caller is KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765374]  [<ffffffffa0002615>] KAS_ScheduleTimeout+0x20/0x32 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765401]  [<ffffffffa0002630>] KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x9/0x10c [fglrx]

[ 3714.765440]  [<ffffffffa001c6d9>] MCIL_GetExecutionLevel+0x39/0x80 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765494]  [<ffffffffa00cdb0b>] ? CallbackQueueAccess+0x2b/0x2a0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765553]  [<ffffffffa00c36e0>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient_Worker+0x0/0xc0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765592]  [<ffffffffa001c232>] ? MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x82/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765651]  [<ffffffffa00c3823>] ? UnRegisterIRQClient+0x83/0xe0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765711]  [<ffffffffa00c09be>] ? IRQMGR_IRQSourceSupported+0x7e/0xa0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765770]  [<ffffffffa00c0b11>] ? IRQMGR_Access+0x131/0x190 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765815]  [<ffffffffa0033583>] ? fireglAsyncioUnregisterIntMsgHandlers+0x2c3/0x3c0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765879]  [<ffffffffa0064f24>] ? asyncIONotifyMsg+0x244/0x3e0 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765923]  [<ffffffffa0032768>] ? firegl_asyncio_write+0x198/0x260 [fglrx]

[ 3714.765953]  [<ffffffffa0005400>] ? ip_firegl_write+0x4b/0x7d [fglrx]

[ 3714.797053] [fglrx] IRQ 37 Disabled

[ 3715.852447] fglrx_pci 0000:02:00.0: irq 37 for MSI/MSI-X

[ 3715.853380] [fglrx] Firegl kernel thread PID: 24921

[ 3715.853613] [fglrx] IRQ 37 Enabled

[ 3716.055638] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1280 M.

[ 3716.055640] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:508 M.

[ 3716.055644] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[ 3716.055646] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:f8fd000, size:403000 

[ 3716.055647] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:3fff4000, size:c000 

il secondo comando non mi dà nulla

il terzo  è: X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 7 21:16:02 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 08 July 2010  10:16:22PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 10 09:05:31 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "10"

(**) Option "OffTime" "10"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Mouse2

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c15e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 1002:68b8:174b:d132 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfbbc0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000be00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.74.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.74.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.74.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.741                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 27 2010 12:52:57

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68B8) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1f738a0

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 10

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" (Chipset = 0x68b8)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x174b, PciSubDevice = 0xd132)

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfbbc0000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000be00

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.19

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: 004

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: GDDR5

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 2:0.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x40000000)

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 37.

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP on secondary TMDS [tmds2i]

(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 21e  Serial#: 1212232240

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2007  Week: 3

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 43  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  433 x 271 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 160 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HS9P102368

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004c2d1e0230324148

(II) fglrx(0): 	03110103802b1b782aee95a3544c9926

(II) fglrx(0): 	0f5054bfef80b30081808140714f0101

(II) fglrx(0): 	01010101010121399030621a274068b0

(II) fglrx(0): 	3600b10f1100001c000000fd00384b1e

(II) fglrx(0): 	5110000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) fglrx(0): 	796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) fglrx(0): 	00485339503130323336380a2020006e

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 has no monitor section

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 connected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP3 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP4 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT2 disconnected

(II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 15, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 15

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x7837000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x7837000 to 0x7f850b771000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x7838000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.74.4

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 27 2010

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.34-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x07839000

(II) fglrx(0): Display width adjusted to to 1792 due to alignment constraints

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x010a0000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1792,2432)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1792,1792) (front color buffer - assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1792 x 640

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 592

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) G15 Keyboard

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

ok sembra proprio che il driver abbia un problema (l'output del primo comando mi suona come un crash anche se non sono sicuro..... ma una cosa è certa non dovrebbe farlo). Forse è una configurazione del kernel che non piace al driver, ma sinceramente non saprei....

glxinfo | grep render cosa dice ?

----------

## marcodj85

bash: glxinfo: command not found

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se glxinfo non lo trovi, allora vuol dire che non hai installato x11-apps/mesa-progs.
> 
> 

 

----------

## marcodj85

dunque, non lo avevo installato, ora invece si  :Smile: 

mi dice :

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series

GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,

----------

## Enrico Tagliavini

tutto ok da quel punto di vista. Il problema probabilmente è tra il modulo del kernel fglrx e il tuo kernel. Che sia un problema di configurazione o di versione non saprei dirlo...... io uso fglrx con la stessa versione del kernel che stai usando te senza problemi.

Ahime non so che altro dire, non ho idea di quale possa essere il problema mi spiace.

----------

## Onip

il tuo utente è nel gruppo video?

----------

## marcodj85

 *Onip wrote:*   

> il tuo utente è nel gruppo video?

 

si è nel gruppo video

----------

## darkmanPPT

prova a cambiare versione dei driver.

così:

```
emerge -uDN =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.5
```

oppure

```
emerge -uDN =x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.4
```

boh... chissà...

----------

## marcodj85

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> prova a cambiare versione dei driver.
> 
> così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho risolto....in pratica nel driver era attiva la voce si sync verticale con il monitor e non superavo 60fps...disattivata quella voce sono tornato sui 2200-2400 fps

----------

## ago

bene  :Smile:  se hai risolto aggiungi il tag RISOLTO nel topic  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago wrote:*   

> bene  se hai risolto aggiungi il tag RISOLTO nel topic 

 

Magari riporta anche come hai risolto.

Anche se dopo 2 anni.   :Wink: 

----------

